# PEPSI or COKE



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I know this is stupid, but im sitting here bored with nothing else to do and I just saw a pepsi commercial so what do you like better pepsi or coke?


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

how about make it a poll?!


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

Pepsi


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dr Pepper should be in the poll, I don't like Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

coke ... diet coke preferably i cant stand pepsi


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

pepsi


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Added a poll for you Andy.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Dr Pepper should be in the poll, I don't like Coke or Pepsi


DR. PEPPER???? I fail to see the humor Harry...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> DR. PEPPER???? I fail to see the humor Harry...


i have been drinking it since the early 50's and coke and pepsi don't even come close
to the taste.
They don't change thier taste like coke and pepsi do, most Dr Pepper drinkers are loyal to 
Dr Pepper only. Even thier diet one tastes like the real thing.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Jolt


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Diet Dr. Pepper is the best!! My 2nd favorite would be Diet Coke, preferably from the UK. For some reason, the Diet Coke in the UK tastes better than the Diet Coke here...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

methamphetamines


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> Diet Dr. Pepper is the best!! My 2nd favorite would be Diet Coke, preferably from the UK. For some reason, the Diet Coke in the UK tastes better than the Diet Coke here...


ur right it does:BNANA: iv tasted it in boston and i drink it here in london.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I prefer to cook my Coke and smoke it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Crystal Light Iced Tea

...but if I have to drink soda, then I prefer Coke. Pepsi is too sweet!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I like Coke, then Dr. Pepper, then Diet Pepsi. I don't like Pepsi and I don't like Diet Coke.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Deit pepsi here


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

Moxie is my favorite second would be Coke.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Added a poll for you Andy.


Thanks, where the hell is the button to make polls?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll second that brk120! MOXIE.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I always thought you were odd, and this proves it. Moxie! Christ I can perk water though a manure pile and come up with something that tastes better than Moxie.

QUOTE=dcs2244]I'll second that brk120! MOXIE.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It does have a rather..."earthy" taste!:BNANA: :BNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Diet Pepsi and Morgan:martini:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Ice cold biggie Diet Pepsi fountain soda from Mobil On The Run.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You keep a pee jug in your cruiser?



fscpd907 said:


> Ice cold biggie Diet Pepsi fountain soda from Mobil On The Run.


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> I always thought you were odd, and this proves it. Moxie! Christ I can perk water though a manure pile and come up with something that tastes better than Moxie.
> 
> QUOTE=dcs2244]I'll second that brk120! MOXIE.


[/QUOTE]

Lol, maybe if you add carbonation to it, it might taste better than Moxie.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> You keep a pee jug in your cruiser?


The empty biggie fountain soda cup :BNANA:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi is the only way to go....'cuz I'm WILD!!?!!!?!?! er..something.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

i googled a moxie ( never heard of it ) sounds delightful:ermm: lol


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I like both, but coke tastes better from a foutain dispenser, to me anyway. I used to drink pepsi all the time but it really has to much sugar and I cut back on my caffine intake. So now i drink ginger ale mostly.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> i googled a moxie ( never heard of it ) sounds delightful:ermm: lol


Cindy, check this: http://www.hometownfavorites.com/moxie-soda.htm

Wikpedia entry as well...

The product is queer to New England/New York...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*"PepsiCo Helps Coke Foil Scam"*

*Ward, Andrew* 
A Coca-Cola administrative assistant, Joya Williams, and two accomplices have been arrested for attempting to sell company secrets to the firm's rival PepsiCo for $1.5 million. The administrative assistant is accused of stealing confidential documents and a sample of a new Coke product from the Coca-Cola headquarters in Atlanta. PepsiCo alerted its rival about the scam after receiving an offer letter detailing information about Coke products in exchange for cash, and Coke immediately informed the Federal Bureau of Investigation, which launched a surveillance and sting operations. Surveillance video depicts Williams shuffling through company documents and stuffing some of the documents into her bag, along with a drink sample. Coke is currently reviewing its data protection procedures and policies, and seeking out new ways to protect its intellectual property from thieves. Coke has thanked PepsiCo for its diligence, and the rival has stated that it was happy to identify possible security breaches for its competition, citing that competition in the market should be fair and legal.
(go to web site)


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Jack and Coke


----------



## Thwacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Coke.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

brk120 said:


> Moxie is my favorite second would be Coke.


http://www.moxiefestival.com/

Diet soda is an addiction for me. I prefer Diet Pepsi to Diet Coke, but I agree Diet Dr. Pepper tastes more like the original.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Coke only with rum. Pepsi is more refreshing as far as sodas go. Dr. Pepper has its moments.


----------

